# Somewhere to get spices



## michael ark (Dec 20, 2011)

Found somewhere to get spices.http://www.penzeys.com/cgi-bin/penzeys/penzeysstores.html  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






The store in Memphis will even make blends.This is were i heard about it.http://www.stateofq.com/pressroom/article/2011/sep/25/spice-grills-cross-roads/


----------



## jak757 (Dec 20, 2011)

I love Penzeys!  There are two stores in the Cleveland area, about 20-30 minutes from me.  When I go there it's like a kid in a candy store.  Get on their mailing list and you will get catalogs along with coupons for free spices (typically a special blend).  They are smart...I go in with my coupon for a free $3-$5 dollar jar of spice....walk out with $40-$50 worth.  It's more expensive than a grocery store -- but I think the quality is well worth it.  When you go in the store you can sniff each spice -- you can tell the quality.  And I believe it shows up in the taste of the food.  It's the only spices I buy anymore.

One thing I learned is they have various size jars, along with zip lock bags or each spice.  The bags have more quantity -- and are a much better value.  For things I use regularly, I always buy the bags.  Much better deal.  

I have a cupboard full of Penzey's spices and herbs.  As you can tell, I'm a satisfied customer.


----------



## smoke king (Dec 20, 2011)

I had been really wanting to get to one for a while.  Finally got the opportunity two weeks ago and went to the one in Columbus. Picked up a few things for Santa to put in my stocking! 

John, I wondered what you were supposed to do with those open jars of each kind of spice......I pretty much knew you weren't supposed to dip your finger in and taste it! Glad I know now.


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 21, 2011)

That looks like a fun store. and there's one a few miles from me!! I'll check it out this week.  If you're looking to save a few bucks and not for the pedigree, the Amish markets in my area (Gaithersburg and Annapolis) have whole spices at pretty reasonable prices. They've gone up in the past few years, but they're still less than the online spice merchants and I've had good experience with freshness and quality.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 21, 2011)

Nice!!

 Thanks for sharing!!

  Craig


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 21, 2011)

We have a Penzey's here to. I usually go to them for the hard to find spices for they are really proud of their stuff.


----------



## michael ark (Dec 21, 2011)

Just trying to give my friends at SMF a heads up.


----------



## venture (Dec 21, 2011)

Lucky folks.  None of their stores in my area.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## alelover (Dec 21, 2011)

There is a place in Savannah called Spices Etc. that nepas and I have both gotten stuff from. They have an amazing selection.


----------



## smoking boy (Dec 21, 2011)

Try Savory Spice, they have actual stores in Colorado and California, but they sell over the web as well.  Best spices and best selection I've seen.  Not cheap, but neither is you food.


----------



## frosty (Dec 21, 2011)

JAK757 is correct! "When I go there it's like a kid in a candy store.  Get on their mailing list and you will get catalogs along with coupons for free spices (typically a special blend)."

Penzeys is excellent, and here in Houston.

http://www.penzeys.com/

Spices, Etc.

www.*spicesetc*.com

Spices, etc. has some additional that Penzeys doesn't carry.

I've used both in the past, but I give the nod to Penzeys because they are local, and the spices are always fresh.  Really like them, but they are a drive for me, so I don't go regularly.

Either one would be great.  Also, if you have an Oriental market close by, they have huge spice areas too!


----------



## spec (Dec 23, 2011)

Another good source is

http://www.frontiercoop.com/

But I buy in bulk and split it up in Vac bags I dunno if this helps or not

Fast shipping and reasonable prices


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 23, 2011)

These guys are pretty awesome and have good prices...JJ  http://www.americanspice.com/


----------



## nascar_in_tx (Dec 24, 2011)

We have a Penzys in Houston, place is awesome. Before I found them I found http://www.worldspice.com/ out of Seattle. Awesome spices, but the part that blew my mind was that when I first ordered from them they would not take an online payment. They trusted their customers to receive their order and then send a check back to them. That was just a few years ago, UNHEARD OF in todays online shopping. I've given them Lots of business, however I do check out Penzys now and then. Just my .02... :)


----------



## supercenterchef (Dec 25, 2011)

I've heard good things about 'the spice house'...then when I pulled up their link I find that it was founded by Ruth and Bill Penzey...interesting, huh?!?


----------



## big casino (Dec 25, 2011)

I live closest to this place and their spices can be bought in bulk, and they have some of the best prices on natural casings I have found

http://stores.pghspice.com/StoreFront.bok

and this place also has spices in bulk

http://www.conyeagerspice.com/shop/

both are in Western Pa  and within driving distance from me


----------



## daveomak (Dec 25, 2011)

I've used these folks for several years... No complaints... Good service.... Good selection... Fair prices.... Dave

http://www.thespicehouse.com/spices/


----------



## scooper (Dec 25, 2011)

smoking boy said:


> Try Savory Spice, they have actual stores in Colorado and California, but they sell over the web as well.  Best spices and best selection I've seen.  Not cheap, but neither is you food.




That's where I get all my spices.  They grind their spices weekly in small batches.  Once you buy fresh ground, you'll never buy grocery store or restaurant supply saw dust ever again.

http://savoryspiceshop.com/


----------



## pellet (Dec 26, 2011)

spec said:


> Another good source is
> 
> http://www.frontiercoop.com/
> 
> ...


Wife works there. I have a cupboard full of spices from that place. You wont believe what else was done in that little cabin  where it all started. The original person is a multi millionaire.


----------



## a hooligan (Dec 29, 2011)

I live in Memphis and actually worked at the Penzey's store. I will tell you honestly, their spices are fresher than any store you'll buy from. The prices are very competitive with the store prices and when you buy in bulk it is even cheaper. They have some very good blends, but I love mixing my own blends. The one thing I can tell you for fact is that they do not mix blends at the store. All blends are mixed in Wisconsin at the main facility and shipped fresh to the stores. Great spices and fair prices, but the freshness and pungency are the seller!


----------



## michael ark (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank for the info hooligan.Maybe after the new year i can get by their.


----------



## iqraaziz (Nov 26, 2018)

A-1 Spices is providing the Best Spices in Pakistan


----------

